# Px4 Storm 40compact vs Ruger SR40c?



## esparzar1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey all, new to the forum, first post! Simple question, my wife is looking at getting another handgun (she currently has 380 LCP ruger). She is wanting something a with a little more "kick" and likes the SR40c. I'm trying to convince her to get a Px4 (I have the full size .45). So of course my bias is with the beretta :mrgreen: 
Both are good pistols but I firmly beleive beretta is just an overall better gun; has less recoil and I personally like the safey feature more. No knock against the ruger but what do you think? How do I convince her with one over the other? Of course, the decision is ultimately hers but I'd like to get some opinions from you all. Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

Plus that on the Px4. I own one and love it. Shoots very well and reliable. Haven't shot the SR40, but have owned and still own some ruger guns. The triggers on Rugers are usually a bit rough. I replaced the trigger on my 22/45 and honed and polished my 10/22, but other than that Rugers are fine guns. I am sure either way she'll be pleased with it.


----------



## esparzar1 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks for the feedback. I talked to my wife a little more last night and I think I have convinced her to let me choose her next pistol....lol. anyways, I'm thinking actually the .45 compact or subcompact px4. I figure since I already have a .45, there is no sense in getting a different caliber when ammo is already hard to find and expensive. So, my next question would be, should I go with the compact or subcompact .45? I know she likes the thought of a smaller pistol but my thinking is, the smaller or more compact the pistol, the harder the accuracy becomes? I suppose it might not matter much when a life or death situation happens and you need to use your weapon in self-defense from 10 feet away? anyways, any feedback for the compact or subcompact .45 px4 would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Symple (Apr 14, 2013)

I own a full size Px4 .40 cal and had shot the said mentioned Ruger (brother inlaw owns it), the Ruger jams every other time we hit the range. My Px4 however, had never failed. Only issue it has right now is a broken piece on the mag that's causing the slide not to lock on the last round, easy fix.

Btw, first post...


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Your biggest problem is going to be that Beretta does not make a PX4 Compact in .45ACP. The PX4 Compact only comes in 9mm, and .40S&W.

I have a PX4 Compact in 9mm, and I think it's great In fact, it's one of my regular carry guns, alternating with my HK P30S.

The PX4 Compact I have was one of the first shipped after they corrected a recoil spring issue, and I have about 500 rounds through mine with no issues whatsoever. When the PX4 Compact first came out, the return spring was a little too stiff, and there were a lot of FTEs. Since they changed the return spring they have been pretty much flawless. 

I have never fired an SR any caliber so I have no familiarity with the Ruger line. I do have Ruger revolvers, but they obviously don't count. I think you wife will be happy with the PX4 Compact, a nice soft shooter, accurate, and reliable.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DallasCMT (Apr 24, 2013)

I've got the full-sized PX4 9mm and the SR9c. I love both. I think the SR9c is more slim and compact than the PX4 Compact, but to each his own. The only thing I don't like about the PX4 are those safety/de-cock "wings" mounted on the side. They stick out a bit.

As for the SR9c jamming a lot, you just need to clean it well then you're good to go. I completely broke mine down and have not had a single misfeed or misfire in the 250 rounds I've put through it. Same goes for the PX4 - but I paid $550 for the full-sized PX4, $385 for the SR9c - these are all pre-crisis prices.

First post here, new to the forum!


----------



## stantheman1976 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the Ruger SR9c and Beretta Storm subcompact 9mm. My friend has the SR40c that I have shot also. 

My SR9c and his SR40c have functioned well. I had a couple light strikes in one box of TulAmmo but not issues other than that. The recoil on both is easily managed and they are both easy to shoot without hurting. The trigger is not very heavy (~4 lbs I think?). Safety is easily disengaged and does not get in the way.

The Storm has the typical Beretta DA/SA trigger. The decocker/safety is much more prominent than the safety on the SR pistols and takes a little more effort to disengage just because of the placement. The Storm is accurate and easy to shoot. If you've shot any of the full size Berettas before you know what to expect and you won't be disappointed. I almost don't have to aim the gun and I hit the target every time.

So I doubt that you'd go wrong with either.


----------

